# Tundra 5.7L Towing A New 295Re, Would You Do It?



## thefulminator

I camped across the road from a guy with a brand new (maiden voyage) 295RE. He was towing it with a 2009 or 2010 Tundra double cab 5.7L. When looking at the truck it seemed to have a pretty shord wheel base for that trailer. Per the Toyota web site, the new Tundra double cab has a 145.70" wheel base. The towing capacity of the truck, 10,100 pounds seems alright but it just seems too short to me for a 34'-2" trailer. The guy had towed it over the cascades from the Seattle area to Wenachee and said he had no problems? Any opinions?


----------



## KTMRacer

I've got a 295RE that we tow with a CC/SB 2500 duramax. The 295RE seems to be a very well balanced trailer and it pulls easy (course tow rating on the duramax is 15K). With a good sway conrol system the tundra should be able to handle it. We have a reese dual cam installed. The 295RE, will probably weight close to 8200-8500 loaded up. Mine is at 8200 on the scales with a full water tank. I'm curious as to how the tundra did on the mountain passes.


----------



## thefulminator

He didn't say much about towing other than he had no problems. I don't know if he came to Wenatchee by I-90 or Hwy 2. There is a big difference in grade. He was using an Equalizer E2 hitch set up.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

thefulminator said:


> Any opinions?


Heh... I'm gussing there will be quite a few!

I'm less concerned about wheelbase than payload capacity. The double cab is slighly better positioned than the crewmax. The hitchweight and people & cargo alone put me at the payload limit of most 1/2 ton crew cabs. That's why I wouldn't do it with the Tundra or any other 1/2 ton...but that's me and my personal preference.


----------



## rsm7

Yeah I agree payload is the bigger issue. My Excursion is only 137" WB and it does just fine.


----------



## thefulminator

Nathan, Nathan, where art thou Nathan? I know you have a comment for this one.


----------



## outback loft

thefulminator said:


> Nathan, Nathan, where art thou Nathan? I know you have a comment for this one.


I think after the last vehicle thread that got out of hand the mods are keeping from making any comments.


----------



## thefulminator

Have been out camping for almost three weeks. I must have missed something.


----------



## outback loft

thefulminator said:


> Have been out camping for almost three weeks. I must have missed something.


There was a thread that got shut down because it got way out of hand. Something about a recall on new ford trucks to "upgrade" their power specs.


----------



## thefulminator

Oh that one. It must have gone out of hand after I took off.


----------



## rsm7

outback loft said:


> Have been out camping for almost three weeks. I must have missed something.


There was a thread that got shut down because it got way out of hand. Something about a recall on new ford trucks to "upgrade" their power specs.
[/quote]

That one didnt get shut down it was the one about the trailer flipping over.


----------



## outback loft

rsm7 said:


> Have been out camping for almost three weeks. I must have missed something.


There was a thread that got shut down because it got way out of hand. Something about a recall on new ford trucks to "upgrade" their power specs.
[/quote]

That one didnt get shut down it was the one about the trailer flipping over.
[/quote]

Ok, i thought that one got shut down too.


----------



## Nathan

Sorry, had a family event so I took some time off from OB'ers!









You guys know what I think here.








Payload is going to be #1. Stability with a trailer that length is going to be #2. I would never try something that long with a 1/2 ton truck.


----------



## thefulminator

So that brings up a question. My wife and I were daydreaming about a larger trailer and were wondering about pulling a 270BH with our Silverado 1500. The 270BH has a gross weight of 7800 lbs and the truck has a towing capacity of 9500 pounds. The truck has a 143.50" wheel base.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

thefulminator said:


> So that brings up a question. My wife and I were daydreaming about a larger trailer and were wondering about pulling a 270BH with our Silverado 1500. The 270BH has a gross weight of 7800 lbs and the truck has a towing capacity of 9500 pounds. The truck has a 143.50" wheel base.


I don't think wheelbase will be the issue...the only way for you to get a longer wheelbase will be to go with a longbed crew cab!!

Payload for half tons crew cabs is spec'd right around 1500 usually... can much less with more options on the truck. It looks like your 2009 is spec'ed at 1652. Check the door jam sticker to see what it is after options on the truck.

1652
-50 (for whatever above 150 pounds you are as the driver)
-100 (for DW, danger estimating weight of wife)
-200 (for two kids)

That leaves 
1302

desired/estimated tongue weight = 7800 * 15% = 1170

That leaves you with 
132 pounds for cargo in your truck assuming your payload STARTS at the spec of 1652... redo the calcs with whatever the door jam says to determine a better estimate.

So, if your passenger weight and cargo weight tend to be a little larger, then I think you're fast approaching the limit of payload capacity of your truck.

There is some relief in the calcs, because I'm using gross trailer weight rating....and generally you'll be less than that... but I'd rather have that as a comfort margin than count on it being less.

For comparison purposes..... most 3/4 ton crew cabs will spec out at 2300 pound neighborhood for payload. 1 ton will be 3000 or more... .. .1 ton duallies will approache 4000 or more.

Nothing you do to the truck as far as mods will actually change the rating ...since that is set at the factory. Air bags or other suspension helpers would likely be very helpful for managing weights near payload capacity.

Other intangibles are brakes, cooling system, and axles. The axle rating on my 3/4 ton are 5600 front, and 6100 rear. Edmunds says that on the 1/2 ton silverado, it is 3950 for both front and rear. That is quite a difference.

Now, having said all that mumbo jumbo..... There are plenty of people that tow well and safely for miles with 1/2 tons. All the figures don't matter if you don't start with safe driving habits anyway.

Your 1/2 ton crew, will do much better than a 1/2 ton suburban and smaller vehicles. A 3/4 ton crew will probably give you more strength and capability should you need it... but you might not actually *notice* it until you get into the bad conditions like heavy winds, evasive manuevers, etc.

Speaking of that... just returning from a 4 days out... truck loaded with canoeing supplies, generator, extra diesel, extra gas, .... towing the Sydney 290RLS... two lane road, 50-55 mph........ a deer came out on the passenger side of the vehicle and launched itself into our path.....my wife was driving...and was uttering... "NOOOoo nooo noo!!!" as the deer sprinted across our path. She didn't swerve...but pumped the brakes... we heard the trailer brakes skid for an instant... as well as all the cargo in the bed/topper shift/slam forward....... deer barely missed (within a foot, I'd say) getting pegged on the hind quarters... reviewing the whole incident made me thankful that the truck felt very firm and strong under dramatic (thought straight line) braking. Now, who really knows if the truck made the biggest difference here. First and foremost, my wife's instinct to brake in a straight line and not swerve has to be the main factor, I think. Having the truck not lose control under that hard braking with the big trailer in tow was secondary. enough on that...I've digressed.....

At the end of the day... If it wasn't an option to upgrade the tow vehicle (sometimes, it just isn't) ...I'd just investigate some mods and be extra careful towing. If the option to upgrade tow vehicle was there.... I'd check into it. ;-)


----------



## thefulminator

We were just daydreaming about a larger trailer. Not really serious. Just curious.

Upgrading the tow vehicle really isn't an option right now. Besides that, it's less than a year old and I love it. Our current trailer, a 2008 21RS has a gross weight of 6500 pounds so the 270BH is an increase of 1300 pounds. From the door sticker on the truck, GVWR 7000 pounds, GAWR FRT 3950 pounds, GAWR RR 3950 pounds. From GM customer service, the curb weight of the truck is 5348 pounds. GCWR is 15000 pounds per the owner's manual.

What I find interesting, is that the 2008 21RS has a gross weight of 6500 pounds and a 2010 210RS is 7500 pounds. A 1000 pound increase for virtually identical models. The shipping weight is only 201 pounds higher for the 210RS. I know the 210RS is a little longer. I once talked with Keystone customer service and asked about the gross weigh of the 21RS. They said is was based on the axle capacity, not what they actually thought realistic loading would be.

The 2010 270BH is only 300 pound higher gross weight than a 2010 210RS. Seems like it was intended to be 1/2 ton towable.


----------



## 1jeep

Nathan said:


> Sorry, had a family event so I took some time off from OB'ers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know what I think here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payload is going to be #1. Stability with a trailer that length is going to be #2. I would never try something that long with a 1/2 ton truck.


Hate to say it, but thats also how i feel about your current combination.

OP..
I am not saying i am right, but i towed my outback with a 07 tundra double cab 8' bed. Wheel base was never the issue, nor was power, but payload like other 1/2 tons was where it fell short.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

thefulminator said:


> What I find interesting, is that the 2008 21RS has a gross weight of 6500 pounds and a 2010 210RS is 7500 pounds. A 1000 pound increase for virtually identical models. The shipping weight is only 201 pounds higher for the 210RS. I know the 210RS is a little longer. I once talked with Keystone customer service and asked about the gross weigh of the 21RS. They said is was based on the axle capacity, not what they actually thought realistic loading would be.


That is interesting. So while there may have been small differences in the newer unit, they must of beefed up the axles and so now it has more carryhing capacity than previous years. I met a camper last year and were talking about his Arctic Fox camper. He said the reason he liked Arctic Fox was because they have more carrying capacity on average than other trailers. He called it more "treasure capacity". Always good to have more room ;-) but yeah... actual loaded weight would likely be much less.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

1jeep said:


> OP..
> I am not saying i am right, but i towed my outback with a 07 tundra double cab 8' bed. Wheel base was never the issue, nor was power, but payload like other 1/2 tons was where it fell short.


So you've had experience towing a heavy trailer with both the Tundra and and 1 ton? You are in a particularly good position to comment ;-)

How would you characterize the difference you felt moving to the F350 over the Tundra double cab long bed?


----------



## thefulminator

1jeep said:


> Hate to say it, but thats also how i feel about your current combination.
> 
> OP..
> I am not saying i am right, but i towed my outback with a 07 tundra double cab 8' bed. Wheel base was never the issue, nor was power, but payload like other 1/2 tons was where it fell short.


So you never had sway issues with a 35' trailer towed by the Tundra?


----------



## rsm7

luverofpeanuts said:


> So that brings up a question. My wife and I were daydreaming about a larger trailer and were wondering about pulling a 270BH with our Silverado 1500. The 270BH has a gross weight of 7800 lbs and the truck has a towing capacity of 9500 pounds. The truck has a 143.50" wheel base.


I don't think wheelbase will be the issue...the only way for you to get a longer wheelbase will be to go with a longbed crew cab!!

Payload for half tons crew cabs is spec'd right around 1500 usually... can much less with more options on the truck. It looks like your 2009 is spec'ed at 1652. Check the door jam sticker to see what it is after options on the truck.

1652
-50 (for whatever above 150 pounds you are as the driver)
-100 (for DW, danger estimating weight of wife)
-200 (for two kids)

That leaves 
1302

desired/estimated tongue weight = 7800 * 15% = 1170

That leaves you with 
132 pounds for cargo in your truck assuming your payload STARTS at the spec of 1652... redo the calcs with whatever the door jam says to determine a better estimate.

So, if your passenger weight and cargo weight tend to be a little larger, then I think you're fast approaching the limit of payload capacity of your truck.

There is some relief in the calcs, because I'm using gross trailer weight rating....and generally you'll be less than that... but I'd rather have that as a comfort margin than count on it being less.

For comparison purposes..... most 3/4 ton crew cabs will spec out at 2300 pound neighborhood for payload. 1 ton will be 3000 or more... .. .1 ton duallies will approache 4000 or more.

Nothing you do to the truck as far as mods will actually change the rating ...since that is set at the factory. Air bags or other suspension helpers would likely be very helpful for managing weights near payload capacity.

Other intangibles are brakes, cooling system, and axles. The axle rating on my 3/4 ton are 5600 front, and 6100 rear. Edmunds says that on the 1/2 ton silverado, it is 3950 for both front and rear. That is quite a difference.

Now, having said all that mumbo jumbo..... There are plenty of people that tow well and safely for miles with 1/2 tons. All the figures don't matter if you don't start with safe driving habits anyway.

Your 1/2 ton crew, will do much better than a 1/2 ton suburban and smaller vehicles. A 3/4 ton crew will probably give you more strength and capability should you need it... but you might not actually *notice* it until you get into the bad conditions like heavy winds, evasive manuevers, etc.

Speaking of that... just returning from a 4 days out... truck loaded with canoeing supplies, generator, extra diesel, extra gas, .... towing the Sydney 290RLS... two lane road, 50-55 mph........ a deer came out on the passenger side of the vehicle and launched itself into our path.....my wife was driving...and was uttering... "NOOOoo nooo noo!!!" as the deer sprinted across our path. She didn't swerve...but pumped the brakes... we heard the trailer brakes skid for an instant... as well as all the cargo in the bed/topper shift/slam forward....... deer barely missed (within a foot, I'd say) getting pegged on the hind quarters... reviewing the whole incident made me thankful that the truck felt very firm and strong under dramatic (thought straight line) braking. Now, who really knows if the truck made the biggest difference here. First and foremost, my wife's instinct to brake in a straight line and not swerve has to be the main factor, I think. Having the truck not lose control under that hard braking with the big trailer in tow was secondary. enough on that...I've digressed.....

At the end of the day... If it wasn't an option to upgrade the tow vehicle (sometimes, it just isn't) ...I'd just investigate some mods and be extra careful towing. If the option to upgrade tow vehicle was there.... I'd check into it. ;-)
[/quote]

Excellent Summary!

BTW Your wife did an OUTSTANDING job in keeping that rig upright and everyone safe! We can preach and preach about not swerving but it's alot harder to do when faced with it. Very cool that she can and will drive the combo. My wife also drives ours and yesterday we had about 2 hours of backing practice. I'm not telling my buddies but one day we're going to show up at the camp ground with her driving and she's gonna back that baby right in the hole for all to see! Haha!

Fulminator my 300BH is 700 lbs heavier and 3' longer than the 270BH and when I first bought it I towed it with a 2007 Sierra 1500 Extended cab with a 143" WB and the 5.3 motor. It was OK, not great but OK. I didnt have excessive sway. I was legal but right at all my limts. But I also dont travel in the Rockies! If you want the bigger 270BH and want to keep your truck I'd tell ya to go for it. Like LOP says safe driving is the first step in any combo. Just my opinion and I'm sure some will disagree.

Randy


----------



## Nathan

1jeep said:


> Sorry, had a family event so I took some time off from OB'ers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know what I think here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payload is going to be #1. Stability with a trailer that length is going to be #2. I would never try something that long with a 1/2 ton truck.


Hate to say it, but thats also how i feel about your current combination.

OP..
I am not saying i am right, but i towed my outback with a 07 tundra double cab 8' bed. Wheel base was never the issue, nor was power, but payload like other 1/2 tons was where it fell short.
[/quote]

I know, I know.








Of course my F150/OB combo had ~1500 lb payload capacity and the TT was ~1000 lbs TW. The Flex has 1160 lb payload and I'm working to keep the TW at 450 (I admit I'm not always sucessful). I think in general I'm right at the GVWR now and I was over with the F150... Still working on dialing things in though, and I'll never stop tweaking details like TV, TT, etc....









I should add though that I have pulled a variety of combos (car/pop up, Minivan/pop up, 3/4 ton/5'er, 1/2 ton/OB, 1 ton/OB, 1 ton/5er, now Flex/Minilite. The only one that made me afraid for my life was the 1/2 ton/OB combo...


----------



## 1jeep

Nathan....Not poking fun at you, as youve made life changing decisions for whatever reasons and i am sure you know what your doing. You just wouldnt get me to go that route...of course i am not in your shoes to know the reason.

As for the Tundra, i can honestly say that the 5.7 with 4:30 gears seemed to launch 0-30mph about the same as my current truck. After 30mph the oil burner is all over the tundra in take off and maintaining the speeds. However the tundra never did struggle on any hills and would walk away from my buddy towing a similiar weight/size trailer with his f350 V10 3:73 gears.

Sway...i never claimed that i didnt arrive at the campground a few times feeling a bit tired! Definetly a huge improvement going to the ford, of course the f350 also weighs about 2000lbs more than the tundra did. I am only saying the tundra did a fair job with this trailer, but it was more comfortable with our previous 29' 5500lb trailer which we owned when we purchased the tundra.


----------



## Nathan

No worries on the comment. I'v never towed with a Tundra, so I don't comment on the power. I just worry about the suspension/payload yielding poor handling results. Everyone has different needs/desires while towing. I actually could care less what my 0-60 is when towing and I'm ok if I crest the mountain pass at 25mph. Don't get me wrong, I loved the torque of the Diesel, but it was a luxury, not a necessity.


----------



## 1jeep

funny you mention suspension, as i spent too much money putting band aids on my tundra. Air bags, E rated tires, sway bar, only benefit was it made the truck ride worse than my 1 ton.

Dont get me wrong about the speed comparisions, im in no race...if i was i wouldnt be in a truck.


----------



## MacTeam

Lot's of discussion here, not going to weigh in or challenge any of the findings expressed by others far more knowledgeable than myself in trailering. 
Just a comment from experience to Fulminator's original question: I am towing a 295RE loaded up with a 2008 F-150 5.4l Crew cab. I don't know how the 150 stacks up to the Tundra (not going down that rat hole







) just to say that my combination with Husky WDH the 295RE tows like a champ. NO ISSUES.
I'd love a 250 Diesel to help with those long uphill climbs but the 150 does the job.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

I have to say again, now that I have been on 7 trips so far this year, I am still happy with my set-up. (Sequioa 5.7, 4.3 axle, reese 12000-1200 dual cam) Toyota has really done a fine job with their half tons. I have plenty of power, even up-hill. Very little sway, even when passing trucks, being passed, or on windy days. I should also add that I do not have a lot of experience towing. My old set-up was a nissan xterra with a 19 foot hybrid, with no WD or SC. I hated it. So compared to that I am very happy. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure my next truck will be a 3/4 ton to make up for payload and wheel base. But the DW was set on 3 rows of seats, and I didn't find this forum until it was too late. I feel very lucky to have picked the Sequioa vs the Expedition, Taho, Yukon, Armada...


----------



## BamaOutbackers

Booyah. I tow my 31kfw all over the US because I fulltime in it. I love it.








2008 31KFW Outback

2007 Toyota Tundra 5.7L V8. Towing package. 430 Gears, Ride Right air bag suspension - Dual zone control, Kurt 16k Hitch - Slider, Prodigy P3 brake controller, Michellin E rated Tires


----------



## Chief Joseph

BamaOutbackers said:


> Booyah. I tow my 31kfw all over the US because I fulltime in it. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 31KFW Outback
> 
> 2007 Toyota Tundra 5.7L V8. Towing package. 430 Gears, Ride Right air bag suspension - Dual zone control, Kurt 16k Hitch - Slider, Prodigy P3 brake controller, Michellin E rated Tires


OMG, isn't the hitch weight over the payload by itself?


----------



## outback loft

Chief Joseph said:


> Booyah. I tow my 31kfw all over the US because I fulltime in it. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 31KFW Outback
> 
> 2007 Toyota Tundra 5.7L V8. Towing package. 430 Gears, Ride Right air bag suspension - Dual zone control, Kurt 16k Hitch - Slider, Prodigy P3 brake controller, Michellin E rated Tires


OMG, isn't the hitch weight over the payload by itself?
[/quote]

Most definitely, and when you get into some of the pothole covered roads of New York and Long Island the bouncing and bumping actually collapses the 3-1/2 inch frame rails. I have seen it, there was no accident involved but it came down to the bed dropping down far enough to shred the tires.


----------



## 1jeep

if he has air bags there is a very slim chance the wheels will collapse into the wheel wells!


----------



## BamaOutbackers

Well. I haven't been on a bunch of pothole covered roads. I've got 97k miles on the truck and everything has been great so far.


----------



## BamaOutbackers

The hitch weight? What do you mean? The fifth wheel hitch alone?


----------



## luverofpeanuts

BamaOutbackers said:


> The hitch weight? What do you mean? The fifth wheel hitch alone?


Yes, I think that's what he means.

The 31KFW has a dry hitch weight of 1870. The SR5 long bed double cab 2007 Tundra has a max payload spec ranging from 1555 to 1755 depending on model. The fact that your actual payload room is probably less than the spec, and the loaded hitch weight is probably more than 1870 just makes it more amazing that you've had really good luck with your Tundra. I think the mods you've made must make very good impact on performance.


----------



## BamaOutbackers

There is no problem with the power. I imagine the airbags and tires help a lot though. I don't see anything failing if its several hundred over the spec. I mean, really? Manufacturers wouldn't do that. We all know these things are rated WAY under cut to minimize liability.


----------



## BamaOutbackers

I've seen tundras with heavier rigs them mine.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

BamaOutbackers said:


> .... I don't see anything failing if its several hundred over the spec. I mean, really? Manufacturers wouldn't do that. We all know these things are rated WAY under cut to minimize liability.


You'd like to think the manufacturers are conservative. I think the key is *how* conservative. I'd guess don't want to give up bragging rights....but they don't want overrate themselves either for fear of being held to it.


----------



## BamaOutbackers

Well, ya know what I'm saying. I believe my setup is safe. I'm a very safe driver.

On a sidenote, my next truck will be a 2500HD I think. I love em.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

BamaOutbackers said:


> Well, ya know what I'm saying. I believe my setup is safe. I'm a very safe driver.
> 
> On a sidenote, my next truck will be a 2500HD I think. I love em.


Oh.. .I believe you........ It really doesn't matter what the numbers say if you don't drive safe!


----------



## BamaOutbackers

I can't tell if your mocking me or agreeing with me.


----------



## newbie_outbacker

BamaOutbackers said:


> I can't tell if your mocking me or agreeing with me.


It's all good....being from Bama and all























Just think what would be possible if you were from Mississippi


----------



## BamaOutbackers

I am not from Alabama. I only work here. I travel for a living. Born in Cali and raised in Arizona. In fact..I'll be leaving Bama soon!


----------



## luverofpeanuts

BamaOutbackers said:


> I can't tell if your mocking me or agreeing with me.


sorry...I sometimes don't add proper emoticons when I'm in a rush ;-)

If it was my response you weren't sure about.... I was definitely not mocking you. I believe each of is responsible for understanding our load and driving safely. I've seen your posts before and think it's cool that your setup performs to your needs and expectations...it's not a small trailer! And you certainly have lots of time on the road with your rig too.

It's all good ;-)


----------



## muttbike

BamaOutbackers said:


> Booyah. I tow my 31kfw all over the US because I fulltime in it. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 31KFW Outback
> 
> 2007 Toyota Tundra 5.7L V8. Towing package. 430 Gears, Ride Right air bag suspension - Dual zone control, Kurt 16k Hitch - Slider, Prodigy P3 brake controller, Michellin E rated Tires


That is one amazing rig. Now I know what fifth wheel I want when I grow up. Nice Kargo area in the back for the toys and stuff and a living area up front. With our 230RS, we have to take the bikes out when we get to the campground and setup, but with your rig, they could stay in for several days of travel.

I saw that Keystone had discontinued that model, but it's one to keep an eye out for. Now to get started on those Tundra mods......


----------



## Nathan

I know you guys are all kidding around, but someone might not appreciate it. Please take that into consideration before generalizing regions of the US. Thanks.

Incidentally, I did see several 1/2 ton/5er combos on vacation this year. I think each brand was about equally represented... It's still over a 1/2 ton payload though......


----------



## BamaOutbackers

I recently put in a washer and dryer setup in the toy hauler area.


----------



## thefulminator

You had better install a dishwasher while you are at it.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Don't forget the garbage disposal, trash compactor, central vac,......


----------



## BamaOutbackers

I fulltime fellas. I have a dishwasher too. Her name is Laura.


----------



## wolfwood

We were just having a similar discussion here at Wolfwood...

Isn't the payload calculated with the bed weight loaded square into the bed? (I know...everything else matters, too) The Hensley Arrow AND the 5''er hitches shift a fair amount of what might be considered "hitch weight" forward onto the rest of the truck .... doesn't this then NOT add it all to what is normally considered "hitch weight" and "payload"?


----------



## Nathan

Payload is assumed to be evenly distributed, but that's still the max you can go for (remember passengers are payload too







).

However, a WDH or a 5'er hitch does distribute the weight and let you use your whole payload capacity. If you are just doing a weight carrying hitch, you can't carry near as much because you will overload the rear axle and unload the front one long before you hit the max payload.


----------



## wolfwood

Nathan said:


> Payload is assumed to be evenly distributed, but that's still the max you can go for (remember passengers are payload too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> However, a WDH or a 5'er hitch does distribute the weight and let you use your whole payload capacity. If you are just doing a weight carrying hitch, you can't carry near as much because you will overload the rear axle and unload the front one long before you hit the max payload.


Thanks Nathan! Put that discussion to rest!!


----------



## luverofpeanuts

wolfwood said:


> We were just having a similar discussion here at Wolfwood...
> 
> Isn't the payload calculated with the bed weight loaded square into the bed? (I know...everything else matters, too) The Hensley Arrow AND the 5''er hitches shift a fair amount of what might be considered "hitch weight" forward onto the rest of the truck .... doesn't this then NOT add it all to what is normally considered "hitch weight" and "payload"?


I think that is a good question. Here is my take on it...but I'm no expert... just a reader ;-)

*any* hitch... 5er, hensley, whatever, will not remove measured hitch weight from being counted against the tow vehicle. What these hitches do is distribute the load more evenly between the front and rear axles. So, if you go deeper into the numbers, one could argue that it's not enough to know just payload capacity... you have to know your front and rear GAWR (gross axle weight ratings)...because if you don't distribute weight well enough, you could be within payload spec...but over the axle rating for your rear axle (or front axle..though highly unlikely). Most of us just assume we'll do our best to level the load...and if we stay within overall payload spec, we're probably ok. When you get into the *really* large hitch weight trailers...or 5th wheels....i think that rear GAWR and overall payload are important to examine and truly measure by weighing at a certified scale.

I think the reason you'll find 3/4 ton and 1/ton trucks have different tow ratings for bumper pull versus 5th wheel hitch trailers is a combination of better load distributing nature of 5th wheel hitches...as well as better handling.

Anyway... .. that's how I think of it...but am open to corrections ;-)

D'OH... Nathan beat me to it.....


----------



## Gilligan

BamaOutbackers said:


> I have a dishwasher too. Her name is Laura.


Uh-oh. Better watch it, or you will be sleeping in that toy hauler area.









Gilligan


----------



## BamaOutbackers

Yeah, I know. Don't tell her I said that. I just found out I'll be going to a new job in a week or two. North West texas bound soon. Finally I get to get outa bama.


----------



## Nathan

So the dishwasher is a topic I don't want to discuss







, but I'll add that I have a garbage disposal:


----------



## wolfwood

Nathan said:


>


*GREAT model!! Very efficient!!*


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

BamaOutbackers said:


> Yeah, I know. Don't tell her I said that. I just found out I'll be going to a new job in a week or two. North West texas bound soon. Finally I get to get outa bama.


Here is wishing you a warm pre-arrival welcome to North West Texas! Where do you plan on dropping the 5'er at?

-CC


----------



## Boecephus

the tundra has more than enough power to handle the large loads.......but it is still a half ton, gas. and speaking of gas........it like to eat the gasoline when towing heavier loads. if i go 55-60mph i average abojut 6.5mpg with my tundra


----------



## W4DRR

Boecephus said:


> the tundra has more than enough power to handle the large loads.......but it is still a half ton, gas. and speaking of gas........it like to eat the gasoline when towing heavier loads. if i go 55-60mph i average abojut 6.5mpg with my tundra


Of course, I am only towing a 23RS, but we have been averaging right around 10 MPG. I usually try to keep the speed at 60-65.

Bob


----------



## BamaOutbackers

Pulling it on flat ground I get around 8-10. Aaaand. I should be in Dumas, TX. Working at the refinery in Sunray.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Dumas isn't too far away from here - maybe a couple of hours. Good luck at the refinery!

-CC


----------



## Campingagain

I am towing the with the same setup being considered by the OP, 2008 Tundra and 295re.

Went out this weekend and ran into bad weather, rain and lots of wind. We were heading right into the nor'easter blowing away as we traveled back into MA from Lake George, NY. I found the trailer to tow very nicely and had no issues traveling.

I had the truck and truck/trailer weighed when setup and came in under for all points although very close on the truck GVWR (max 7100lbs). GVW is just above 14000lbs (max 16000lbs), truck alone is around 5700lbs, loaded around 7000lbs.

My previous trailer was a lite weight, 31ft long so the additional 3 or so feet did not bother me at all. The biggest difference is the height.. The Outback sits much higher than my old trailer. My average MPG went down almost a full 1 mpg. I didn't think that was much out of line.

I use the 1000/10000lb equalizer brand hitch and found the traveling to be just fine. It did take me a few rounds to fine tune the hitch setup while loaded.

Going out again in 2 weeks and looking forward to it.

My 2 cents....


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Campingagain said:


> I had the truck and truck/trailer weighed when setup and came in under for all points although very close on the truck GVWR (max 7100lbs). GCWR is just above 14000lbs, truck alone is around 5700lbs, loaded around 7000lbs.
> .


Good info! Do you have the breakdown of weights, front axle, rear axle, trailer, and tongue? And when you say you had it weighed when setup... is that loaded for your trip, or not? And full propane, empty fresh,black, & grey tanks?


----------



## Campingagain

sure do..

Tundra + trailer, full fresh water, guessimate 20 gallons grey, no black) and partially loaded for trip. (I empty the fresh/grey water before we leave, I filled it up to compensate for additional supplies/clothes etc..) Full propane.

Tundra full gas, 2 occupants/chairs/cooler etc in the bed (nothing particularly weighty though), Steer axle: 3280 (max 4000lbs) Drive axle: 3620 (max 4150) total 6900lbs (max 7100lbs) trailer axle 7200lbs

I added my son to the mix +-100lbs and did some adjusting to the hitch to get the front axle heavier, but over all should be about the same weight in the truck.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Campingagain said:


> sure do..
> 
> Tundra + trailer, full fresh water, guessimate 20 gallons grey, no black) and partially loaded for trip. (I empty the fresh/grey water before we leave, I filled it up to compensate for additional supplies/clothes etc..) Full propane.
> 
> Tundra full gas, 2 occupants/chairs/cooler etc in the bed (nothing particularly weighty though), Steer axle: 3280 (max 4000lbs) Drive axle: 3620 (max 4150) total 6900lbs (max 7100lbs) trailer axle 7200lbs
> 
> I added my son to the mix +-100lbs and did some adjusting to the hitch to get the front axle heavier, but over all should be about the same weight in the truck.


Awesome...that is really good info to share here for others that are considering the same setup. Thanks!


----------



## vikecowboy

I guess if I saw a guy in a Tundra towing a 295Re Outback, I would have to ask him why he did not get the 312bh!


----------

